# Character Customisation Generator



## Oat (Feb 27, 2020)

So, this is cool. 

I've known of this character generator for some time, but have only just come across a new Animal Crossing: New Horizons esque character generator. For anyone who'd like to give it a go, here's the *link*. 

It's a fun way to mess around with the new character details before the real thing releases, I'd say. Credit.


​
*Edit: *The link is back up for the generator. You can find it* here*.


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

WOW! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Oat (Feb 27, 2020)

No worries.


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

TINY


----------



## Oat (Feb 27, 2020)

sierra said:


> View attachment 231505
> 
> TINY



It's adorable!


----------



## mayorapple (Feb 27, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Oat (Feb 27, 2020)

mayorapple said:


> View attachment 231506
> So cute!



I'm warming up to this new mouth option now. This is so cute.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

This is likely what I'm going to stick with for a while, until I unlock the hairstyle I want which sadly was not on this tool. 

Anyway, here be me:


----------



## Oat (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> This is likely what I'm going to stick with for a while, until I unlock the hairstyle I want which sadly was not on this tool.
> 
> Anyway, here be me:
> 
> View attachment 231507



I like the use of the new square options. Honestly, having this much freedom is a breath of fresh air, right? I wonder if bed head will be a thing that returns if we're not logged-in for some time. 

Anyway, way too cute.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

it me:


Spoiler: big image so spoilered for a better scrolling experience











I'm so glad my hairstyle is a default one lol


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

It didn't work well on my phone, and I couldn't understand it, LOL

I was actually looking for one of these earlier today. ^_^


Edit. Got it to work.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Oat said:


> I like the use of the new square options. Honestly, having this much freedom is a breath of fresh air, right? I wonder if bed head will be a thing that returns if we're not logged-in for some time.
> 
> Anyway, way too cute.



I think its out right a select-able hairstyle now.


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

sierra said:


> View attachment 231505
> 
> TINY





Khaelis said:


> This is likely what I'm going to stick with for a while, until I unlock the hairstyle I want which sadly was not on this tool.
> 
> Anyway, here be me:
> 
> View attachment 231507



Brother?


----------



## Oat (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I think its out right a select-able hairstyle now.



Ah, that's right. It would be quite fun to have it back as a feature, as well.


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 27, 2020)

I was hoping someone would make something like this!



Winnie


----------



## sunchild (Feb 27, 2020)

this is so nice.. thanks for sharing!!
didn't mean to go for a comfy turtleneck fall outfit.. it just happened


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a scratch-based generator go to Toocuteyoshi123


----------



## The Orange (Feb 27, 2020)

Behold! Villager Platypi! <3


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 27, 2020)

This was cool! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Neechan (Feb 27, 2020)

Here’s mine


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 27, 2020)

Very neat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jas (Feb 27, 2020)

this is so cute!!! thank you for sharing, i'm even more excited to actually make my character now!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 27, 2020)

incredible!!! tysm for sharing!!


----------



## Kristen (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been looking for this kind of thing forever omg thank you so much for posting this

- - - Post Merge - - -



here she is


----------



## Hanami (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Varan (Feb 28, 2020)

This is so cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 28, 2020)

this is so cool!!


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 28, 2020)

Here?s mine! Awww this is sooo cute! I wish they had more hair options, but I guess it?s too soon still.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 28, 2020)

Well, here's mine. I tried my best to make it replicate my mayor in New Leaf, because the options on that site didn't have the clothes and hairstyle I need.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 28, 2020)

Aww not bad


----------



## fink (Feb 28, 2020)

and now I have an extremely difficult decision lol.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

This is adorable and, on top of that, so very helpful for visualization! 

I might play around with it more later, but for now:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the link :'3 great to be able to visualize my first islander <3 :


----------



## Dewy (Feb 28, 2020)

oh my god I love her


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 28, 2020)

SO CUTE


----------



## matchaman (Feb 28, 2020)

tysm for sharing it!!! it's so cute!!! here's mine:


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 28, 2020)

That's so cute!


----------



## Catharina (Feb 28, 2020)

Soo cute ty for sharing :3


----------



## grooviestbaby (Feb 28, 2020)

Here's mine!! Made it my icon :')


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 28, 2020)

Here's mine.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 28, 2020)

aah i love it!


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 28, 2020)

Here is mine! This was really cute, thanks for posting about it~♪



Spoiler


----------



## Revolucionaria (Feb 28, 2020)

I get a 404 screen when I go to the link so I can't try it out!


----------



## Utsukishi (Feb 28, 2020)

Revolucionaria said:


> I get a 404 screen when I go to the link so I can't try it out!



Got the same page


----------



## Romaki (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, I hope it comes back again. I really want an AC picrew for the NH release. 

While everybody's waiting for it to hopefully come back, here are other AC picrews:

https://picrew.me/image_maker/152007 (full body)

https://picrew.me/image_maker/251637 (portrait)

https://picrew.me/image_maker/128421 (cats)

https://picrew.me/image_maker/219907 (upper body, female only)

But the one in the OP looks the best imo (aside maybe the cat one), I hope more pop up!


----------



## Colette (Feb 28, 2020)

Aw man, appears the link was taken down likely due to copyright.  The artist is trying to reinstate the link. :c


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 28, 2020)

Aww that's also really cute!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

Aww, I'm too late


----------



## CodyMKW (Feb 28, 2020)

Yea I got that 404 just as I created a second character clicked the green button to generate it and the 404 appeared


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

CodyMKW said:


> Yes I got that 404 just as I created a second character clicked the green button to generate it and the 404 appeared



The tool was unfortunately removed due to copyright.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 28, 2020)

Aww too bad they removed these. I was going to create more characters 
Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 28, 2020)

Aw i hope it goes back up soon!


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 28, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Got the same page



Same here... (⌓︎⍢︎⌓︎〣)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please let it work!!! It's the only thing we've got until the game comes out!!! (๑•́ ₃ •̀๑)
Urgh!!! (ू′o‵ ू) 

I was having so much fun seeing everyone's characters!!!


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm really sad they took it away...I wish they would at least release an official one instead.  Here's the last one I made last night,  and one from the new picrew


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

Romaki said:


>



Did picrew suspend it? Sounds like they just need a new website to host it on. picrew seems like a shady website anyways. It's been flagged as a "gambling" site.


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

That’s really too bad for everyone who didn’t get a chance to make one. I’m glad I found it on time—I’ve really wanted an AC-related avatar before New Horizons, but never got to drawing or commissioning one ~.~


----------



## Videl (Feb 28, 2020)

Aw man, I missed my chance.


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

sad i missed out on using this - hopefully it’ll be accessible again eventually!


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 28, 2020)

I went to the usual chibi making site I go on (Charat)... I couldn't wait anymore and I'd like to see this type of mouth and half closed eyes too! I had to edit more but I really enjoy character customisation (○︎-艸･)*:ﾟ･☆︎


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator

https://charat.me


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I went to the usual chibi making site I go on (Charat)... I couldn't wait anymore and I'd like to see this type of mouth and half closed eyes too! I had to edit more but I really enjoy character customisation (○︎-艸･)*:ﾟ･☆︎
> 
> 
> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator
> ...



thats so cute! i’d love if we could have different coloured eyes in-game c;


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 28, 2020)

faiiry said:


> thats so cute! i’d love if we could have different coloured eyes in-game c;




Thankies so much! I'm hoping so too!!! I kinda made all my girls on this other game Dream Girlfriend have mismatched eyes because I love combining colours (you can also change the colour of pupils there too so I'm hoping for that too!). Since they've pushed customisation all the way up, I'm hoping once we get Shampoodle, we unlock the ability to colour eyes separately! *dreams* ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyone have any news on whether the artist has it somewhere else? (；?Д`A


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Anyone have any news on whether the artist has it somewhere else? (；?Д`A



Nothing mentioned on the creator's twitter. It was likely designed for picrew, so unlikely its any where else.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 1, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Nothing mentioned on the creator's twitter. It was likely designed for picrew, so unlikely its any where else.



Thankies!!! Aw that's such a shame... It would've been really fun! Let's hope things get sorted since the creator must've spent so much time on this ( ?థ౪థ)


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 4, 2020)

https://picrew.me/image_maker/256894/complete?cd=GmrvielKBo


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 4, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> View attachment 231730
> https://picrew.me/image_maker/256894/complete?cd=GmrvielKBo



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 4, 2020)

The eyes I usually end up having in AC look kinda wonky in the creator, but I kinda like these eyes too.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Mar 4, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> View attachment 231730
> https://picrew.me/image_maker/256894/complete?cd=GmrvielKBo








Very cute! I wasn't able to make one before it got removed!


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 4, 2020)

I really hope we can have the animal ears/tails in the game!!


----------



## Brookie (Mar 4, 2020)

SO CUTE!!!


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## JKDOS (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Fey (Mar 4, 2020)

Now I don?t know which to use as my avatar?the current, or this new one:



Any opinions? :3


----------



## sunchild (Mar 4, 2020)

aww this one is adorable too!!


----------



## Neechan (Mar 4, 2020)

Here's another


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for whoever posting the new link up! I just created mine and are using it as a temporary avatar, till I can find a new one somewhere. c:

Edit: Never mind! I don't know how to credit someone properly, so I won't use it.


----------



## pale-tiger (Mar 4, 2020)

These are so cute! Here?s mine!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 4, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> View attachment 231730
> https://picrew.me/image_maker/256894/complete?cd=GmrvielKBo



Thank you!!


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2020)

Here are my roughly planned Villagers. Going with a Sailor Moon theme so going from top left to right it?s Usagi (Moon), Ami (Mercury), Rei (Mars), Makoto (Jupiter). Bottom row is Minato (Venus), Haruka (Uranus), Michiru (Neptune), and Chibiusa (Chibi Moon)


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 4, 2020)

Aw ye


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you for posting this! I love creating my character!
I hope we keep seeing more variations of these.

I feel like I look a bit weird on this one. I don?t know maybe too happy.


----------



## Hsn97 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 4, 2020)

Fey said:


> Now I don?t know which to use as my avatar?the current, or this new one:
> 
> View attachment 231739
> 
> Any opinions? :3



That's a tough one! Yours has stood out to me as being extra cute in both versions, so you really can't go wrong. I'd say maybe use both.  Just swap them out occasionally.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's my new one. They didn't have the eyes I plan to use,  so I used my old favorite eyes instead.


----------



## Fey (Mar 4, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> That's a tough one! Yours has stood out to me as being extra cute in both versions, so you really can't go wrong. I'd say maybe use both.  Just swap them out occasionally.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's my new one. They didn't have the eyes I plan to use,  so I used my old favorite eyes instead.



Aw thank you :3 Maybe I will switch them out until I settle on a custom-made one. I?ve really been planning on commissioning some art, but I?m waiting until the game is out to decide what exactly I want.

Yours are very cute too btw. We?re both rocking the overall look!


----------



## sierra (Mar 4, 2020)

How are we all the cutest character here?


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh no.  I tried to make more and I'm getting the 404 error...


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (Mar 5, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> View attachment 231730
> https://picrew.me/image_maker/256894/complete?cd=GmrvielKBo



Welp, looks like this one got also taking down. When I click on the link, I get a 404 page. Such a shame, as I find this really cute...


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 5, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Welp, looks like this one got also taking down. When I click on the link, I get a 404 page. Such a shame, as I find this really cute...



Yeah it’s happening to me as well...


----------



## CodyMKW (Mar 5, 2020)

https://twitter.com/pvrimv/status/1235646538984103936 Creator has put it up on a new site you can create a character at https://meiker.io/play/11333/game.html


----------



## Romaki (Mar 5, 2020)

Yay it's back! *o*


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 5, 2020)

You guys made me want one, so I quickly did so. I will not be surprised if Nintendo makes this go down later today or tomorrow, so act fast if you want to use it!


----------



## BleenaRina (Mar 5, 2020)

Finally awake when a character generator is still available. Hope this one stays online, the character looks really cute.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's the one I made through the tool, it makes me hate the standard hairs more so I hope more will be added. But it's a great tool nonetheless.


----------



## MissShema (Mar 5, 2020)

Yaay! I finally have one!


----------



## Oat (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm so happy the creator was able to re-upload. Here's another version I did before the link was taken down:

​


----------



## empressbethie (Mar 5, 2020)

It's so cute, I love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brookie (Mar 5, 2020)

love it! though I hate how square the hair and head are...


----------



## Elissarosalee (Mar 5, 2020)

i made mine


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 5, 2020)

They don't have the braided hair yet ;w;


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 5, 2020)

So cute! I did one quick on my phone, but it's kinda wonky. So I hope it's still up later!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 5, 2020)

I kinda prefer the other one in the other thread but I'll give this a go....



I don't know who I created but it wasn't me. 

They seem cool though.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 5, 2020)

The hairstyle is not exactly the one I would like to have, but overall I think that's how my character will look like.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 5, 2020)

Still doesn't have the hairstyle I'm going to use, so just sticking with the 'default' one:


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 5, 2020)

I can't stop trying out new looks,  lol.  At least I can get it out of my system now,  so I'm not stuck trying to decide when the game comes out. 

Originally I wanted to use the longer hair,  but I'm not really loving the squarish shape to it. I also wanted to use the cat mouth,  but now I'm thinking the normal smile...at least to start. 



Once unlocked I'm probably going to mostly use this hair though:



And probably this one sometimes too:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 5, 2020)

Wowie!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 5, 2020)

Probably the character I'll start out with. I'm loving the new buck teeth - they're super adorable.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's one I made


----------



## BleenaRina (Mar 7, 2020)

Made another one, because I'm already starting to doubt my choices about the character I haven't even made yet.
So glad we can things like Eyes later on.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## GameFaceClive (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 8, 2020)

I literally just realized that all of the colorful striped shirt options are different pride flags. I had no idea there were so many different ones.  I feel a little ignorant and silly now.  I used some on some of the characters I made just because I liked the colors, not knowing there was meaning behind them.  Sorry for using them incorrectly!


----------



## Penellope (Mar 8, 2020)

Aww this is so cute! I'll probably cycle through a million things before i get something I love but this is nice for now <3


----------

